# Bouncy Castle hire



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Can anyone help.

Looking to hire a bouncy castle / slide for my daughters birthday party.
Does anyone know a company who has this kind of party stuff to rent??
Preferably Maadi / Zamalek / 6th October areas.

Hopefully yours!!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Toy and joy are all over cairo. 
Google them "toy&joy"


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

All so, take a look at the CSA

http://www.livinginegypt.org/portal...ketplace/Search/tabid/428/cid/12/Default.aspx


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Oh well

Toy and Joy - the smallest bouncy castle - 1,000 LE for the afternoon + 150 transport costs!!!

Wow.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry i had no idea it was that expensive. And 150 delivery? Are they sending the thing on a rolls royce or what?

have you tried those listed on the CSA link?


----------

